# Marathon in Nordenau-Wer fährt mit???



## Der Yeti (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo, Leute wollte mal nachhören, wer von euch am 28.7.07 in Schmallenberg/Nordenau den Marathon mitfährt.Ist zwar noch etwas zeit, aber trotzdem

Es ist gleichzeitig der 3. Lauf zur Bikesportnews-Marathontrophy


----------



## Der Yeti (21. Juni 2007)

nanu, keiner fährt mit??
mal was ganz neues.
ich bin jedenfalls dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (21. Juni 2007)

ich bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei, lief letztes Jahr so sau gut

Da du die Abfahrt in Saalhause gefährlich fandest solltest du in Nordenau vorsichtig fahren, es sind zwei Stellen die echt nicht ohne sind dabei. Einmal eine schnelle Abfahrt in der Mitte eine extremen Treckerspur ( ca 40cm breit und auf beiden Seiten geht es 40cm tief in die Spur) und kurz vor Ende der 1. Runde kommt eine große Stufe, die recht unübersichtlich liegt, ist aber alles markiert!


----------



## Der Yeti (21. Juni 2007)

hmm.
da kommt mir jetzt schon wieder der sturz in saalhausen hoch.
aber gut zu wissen, ich werde definitiv nicht versuchen wie blöd auf dem dh zeit gut zu machen, sondern einfach in gemäßigtem tempo runter fahren.
würdest du den dh als schwerer einstufen, als den aus saalhausen??
wie ist die strecke sonst eigtl. so??
außerdem werde ich nicht so rasen müssen wie in saalhausen denn in meiner klasse sind es mit mir 5 teilnehmer
außerdem ist es ein marathon, bei dem das rennen nicht auf dem dh gewonnen oder verloren wird


----------



## 4XRacerPB (21. Juni 2007)

Welche AK fährst du denn?ich fahr auch mit hab nur schon respekt vor dem ersten ewig langen anstieg...


----------



## Becci (21. Juni 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ersten ewig langen anstieg...



also ich bitte dich..letztes jahr fand ich den witzig...so viele kerle die ich mal überholen konnte


----------



## 4XRacerPB (21. Juni 2007)

ja liebste ich weiss aber ich fands zum kotzen....


----------



## Der Yeti (21. Juni 2007)

ich fahre junioren
es fahren genau 4 mit
also muss ich 2 überholen, wenn ich mitfahre und zack, podium


----------



## 4XRacerPB (21. Juni 2007)

hast du es gut.....herren....


----------



## Unrest (21. Juni 2007)

Yeti: Wenn logistisch alles klargeht, hast du mich auch noch in deiner Altersklasse *lach*


----------



## Marc B (21. Juni 2007)

will auch gerne dabei sein die distanz mache ich mal von der wahl des bikes abhängig. hat die strecke ein paar nette abfahrten, sprich trails und downhill zu bieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (22. Juni 2007)

da kommen noch einige Leute mehr... so einfach wird nicht Yeti.

Letztes Jahr waren ein paar nette dazwischen und wegen dem teilweise naßem Boden auch mit Gefährlichen stellen, Schlammpfütze ca 20cm tief mitten in der Trailabfahrt.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (22. Juni 2007)

und der schon erwähnte ausgewaschen treckerweg......


----------



## Der Yeti (22. Juni 2007)

ja würde mich auch freuen, wenn noch ein paar mehr bei mir mitfahren würden
mit 5 leuten is ja echt n witz!


----------



## Unrest (22. Juni 2007)

In Sundern warns 8?
Ist aber nicht verwunderlich, dass das so wenige sind, wenn man sich unsere Alterklasse und alles darunter mal anschaut. Saufen, kiffen, f!cken und Stottermusik... Noch Fragen? Ach, ich vergaß die Gewalt..


----------



## Wave (22. Juni 2007)

muaha! ja, juniorenklasse ist schon toll!

bin in nordenau auch am start...allerdings herrenklasse


----------



## Der Yeti (23. Juni 2007)

sauber marc
wie ist es gestern gelaufen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (23. Juni 2007)

wie herren? dann fahren wir ja gegeneinander.....
zumindest bis zur ersten kurve....


----------



## Der Yeti (23. Juni 2007)

training heißt das zauberwort


----------



## 4XRacerPB (23. Juni 2007)

bei dem anstieg in nordenau hilft nur hoffen......


----------



## Marc B (23. Juni 2007)

meine frage an nordenau- und saalhausen-erfahrene: wie schaut das mit dem trail anteil aus, fährt man in nordenau ähnlich wie in saalhausen fast nur breite wege oder wie schaut das insgesamt so aus? (überlege halt wegen der bike-wahl)


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand 'n Link zu deren seite !??!


----------



## Marc B (24. Juni 2007)

www.skiclub-nordenau.de
www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de


----------



## Unrest (27. Juni 2007)

So, Yeti, Logistik ist grade ebven gesichert worden und heute Abend melde ich mich auch offiziell für Nordenau an. Einer mehr in deiner Klasse..! 



4XRacerPB schrieb:


> bei dem anstieg in nordenau hilft nur hoffen......


Von der Steigung her so, wie die ersten (Straßen-)kilometer in Sundern?
Bin in Nordenau noch nie gefahren, deswegen weiß ich das nicht..
Saalhausen bin ich nicht mitgefahren. Kann jemand Nordenau mal mit sundern vergleichen? Wäre echt nett, damit ich weiß, was ich zu erwarten habe.


----------



## Unrest (27. Juni 2007)

...doppelpost....


----------



## Marc B (27. Juni 2007)

falls einer es kann, wäre es nett, wenn ein vergleich saalhausen-sundern dann auch noch dazukommt, weil ja nicht alle in sundern dabei waren (wie zB ich )

thank you


----------



## hefra (27. Juni 2007)

Nordenau ist anspruchsvoller als Sundern, es geht gleich in eine Haarnadelkurve, direkt nach dem Start und dann gehts auf Asphalt Berg hoch, mehr als Sundern! Steiler!

Ich bins letztes Jahr mit dem Fully gefahren, das ist jetzt aber verkauft... die Strecke ist auch locker mit dem Hardtail fahrbar. Allerdings gibts ein paar kurze nette Downhills und Trails.

Zu Saalhausen kann ich nichts sagen, da bin ich nur CC gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (27. Juni 2007)

mal was andres: hat einer eine info, wie lange der sieger von 2006 für die 32 er strecke gebraucht hat??
ist egal welche altersklasse, einfach nur der schnellste.
wenn ihr dann noch die durchscnittsgeschwindigkeit parat hättet, wäre ich mir als zufrieden.


----------



## pseudosportler (27. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> mal was andres: hat einer eine info, wie lange der sieger von 2006 für die 32 er strecke gebraucht hat??
> ist egal welche altersklasse, einfach nur der schnellste.
> wenn ihr dann noch die durchscnittsgeschwindigkeit parat hättet, wäre ich mir als zufrieden.



Wen man googlen kann findet man auch was, Strecke 32km, rechnen muß du jetzt aber selber 

Junioren m 1:23:03
Max Schmidt

Männer      1:27:12
Hendrik Franke

Senioren 1  1:20:47
Michael Hubert

alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## hefra (27. Juni 2007)

Sieger Herren kann ich bestätigen 

Mal was ganz anderes, auf der Seite steht, dass Lizenzler gern gesehene Gäste sind, aber ohne Wertung fahren. Gibt es keine Liz Wertung? Ich meine das hätte es letztes Jahr gegeben. Ich hoffe doch das es da auch eine Liz Wertung gibt. Muss ja kein Preisgeld geben...

als CTF will ich das auch nicht fahren...


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Juni 2007)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Wen man googlen kann findet man auch was, Strecke 32km, rechnen muß du jetzt aber selber
> 
> Junioren m 1:23:03
> Max Schmidt
> ...




danke
edit: also, dass die zeiten so wenig differenz aufweisen wundert mich extremst.
ich weiß von cc-rennen her, dass die senioren(fun), bis die lizenzler(Herren) kamen, die schnellsten waren.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jetzt ein Junior schneller als ein "Herr" gewesen sein soll....
Bitte aber um Korrektur.
edit2: macht einen schnitt von rund 26 km/h 
weiß zwar deine quelle net, aber frage mich, ob der nen hilfsmotor dran hatte oder net-.-


----------



## hefra (27. Juni 2007)

ja Max war schneller als ich!

und es wurde Tempo gefahren wie blöde!
guck mal hier:
http://home.vr-web.de/a.stracke/nordenau/2006/ERGEBLIS2.pdf


----------



## Unrest (28. Juni 2007)

hefra schrieb:


> Nordenau ist anspruchsvoller als Sundern, es geht gleich in eine Haarnadelkurve, direkt nach dem Start und dann gehts auf Asphalt Berg hoch, mehr als Sundern! Steiler!
> [...]
> Allerdings gibts ein paar kurze nette Downhills und Trails.



Das mit dem Asphaltanstieg sagt mir doch schon zu. Hat mir in Sundern einige Plätze gebracht und wirds wohl - hoffentlich - jetzt auch wieder.
Länger als in Sundern: Va bene. Steiler: F*ck  
Downhills und Trail in zahlreich aber kurz ist auch noch akzeptabel.
Was ist mit dieser ominösen Treckerspur? Ist es da gut fahrbar? Wird sich das Feld bis dahin - wenigstens halbwegs - auseinandergezogen haben? Oder wird das die Hölle des Rennens, weil alles und jeder da stürzt, stecken bleibt, stehen bleibt, oder was auch immer?


----------



## Der Yeti (28. Juni 2007)

hefra schrieb:


> ja Max war schneller als ich!
> 
> und es wurde Tempo gefahren wie blöde!
> guck mal hier:
> http://home.vr-web.de/a.stracke/nordenau/2006/ERGEBLIS2.pdf



ja das habe ich gestern auch schon gefunden...ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich noch starten möchte
naja aber unter 2h 35 m sollte ich wohl bleiben können, also schon mal nicht letzter, jippie


----------



## 4XRacerPB (28. Juni 2007)

wenn du den berg nicht kennst wirst du kotzen...weil oben ist in nordenau
noch lange nicht oben......
meine empfehlung für die Treckerspur
NICHT mitte sondern links oder rechts in die fahrrine(Fahrkönnen vorrausgesetzt)


----------



## Der Yeti (28. Juni 2007)

hmm interessant....ob ich das im rennen aufe reihe bekomme
egal jeder tipp ist wichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (28. Juni 2007)

Durchschnittliche Treckerreifenbreite, die Spuren? Ich nehme mal an, dass da - wenn trocken - das Profil drin ist -> Rüttelpartie. Wenns nass ist und man nicht unter den ersten 10 ist - > beten. Richtig die Annahme?

Inwiefern ist "oben" nicht "oben" in Nordenau?


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (28. Juni 2007)

Der Anstieg dauert eeeeewig!


----------



## Der Yeti (29. Juni 2007)

also genau das kommt am meißten vor, was mich im letzten rennen um den podestplatz gebracht hat: anstiege-.-

hatte ich jetzt im sauerland gar net erwartet, dass es da so was gibt


----------



## 4XRacerPB (29. Juni 2007)

glaub 5 oder 6 km nur anstieg nachdem start aber so wie in saalhausen nach der ersten verpflegung und schlimmer.....und dann kurz flach und dann weiter steil....beim sks in sundern gabs sowas noch nicht mal andeutungsweise.....


----------



## Der Yeti (29. Juni 2007)

glücklicherweise bin ich in saalhausen ja"nur" cc gefahren, und kann dem entsprechend deine aussage nicht wirklich verwerten.
ist im übrigen mein erster marathon*freu*

außerdem gehts da wo es rauf geht auch wieder runter gelle


----------



## 4XRacerPB (29. Juni 2007)

oha....
hoffentlich wirst net enttäuscht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (29. Juni 2007)

Wahrscheinlich wird er nach dem Anstieg keine wirkliche Fahrmoral mehr haben - Ich wohl auch nicht, aber wozu kann man nen MP3Player und ein Kantholz zum draufbeissen mitnehmen? ^^"

@4XRacer: Hattest du in Sundern ne Kuh vorne auf dem Helm sitzen? Ein Stofftier?!? Deine Galieriefotos sehen danach aus und so ein Typ stand am Start neben mir.. ^^
//edit:Wenn du auf dem Foto der Rechte bist, dann starteten wir nebeneinander *lach*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/379069


----------



## 4XRacerPB (29. Juni 2007)

sind Player überhaupt gestattet?
ja wenn ich dann noch ein rotes SAAB trikot anhatte war ich das wohl....
mit der stoffkuh auf dem blauen helm war ich wohl...


----------



## Der Yeti (29. Juni 2007)

stoffkühe sind geil
ich denke nicht, dass ich meine moral verliere*lach* werde wohl zur Gewöhnung mal in Wetter mitfahren, auch wenn das bestimmt nicht an Nordenau rankommt.

Player sind meines Wissens strengstens verboten, überhaupt wer wäre so blöd das zu machen*räusper* nichts gegen dich unrest
aber wenn man soooo langsam unterwegs sein sollte, dass man schon vor dem ersten berg kapituliert, sollte man doch besser den stecker ausm ohr nehmen denn wäre ja schade wenn man nicht  das gemecker von hinten hören könnte, dass man wie ne oma den berg hoch fährt.

hätte ich pers. überhaupt keinen nerv zu im rennen mucke zu hören, ohne schei5!
da gibts teilweise viel zu viel zu unterhalten mit anderen leiensgenossen, und auch sollte man hören können wenn ein schnellerer fahrer vorbei möchte(siehe oben)


----------



## Becci (29. Juni 2007)

also das mp3 player verboten sind wäre mir neu..z.b. duisburg fahr ich die nachtfahrten nur mit player, net so laut als das ich nichts mehr höre aber noch laut genug um nicht einzuschlafen   

und ich glaube wetter ist schöner+anstrengender ..

und ich glaube nordenau tu ich mir denn auch nochmal an, war letztes jahr ganz witzig,auch wenn ich hinterh wieder fluchen werde.....


----------



## 4XRacerPB (30. Juni 2007)

...hmm ist das dann die rache für sundern für mich?weil ich werde wohl klaglos versagen am anstieg..Katha kommt auch mit....


----------



## Unrest (30. Juni 2007)

@Yeti: Mir wärs auch neu, wenn Player verboten wären. Klar: Nicht so laut, dass ich die anderen Geräusche um mich rum nicht wahrnehme, aber laut genug um meine Gedanken zu betäuben. Aufm letzten Mara hatte ich ihn vergessen und musste mir Feindbilder erstellen, an die ich mich klammern konnte, damit ich nicht über den Sinn dieser Tour de Force nachdenke.

@4X: Wir können uns ja gegenseitig den Anstieg hochschleifen!? Gilt auch für dich, Yeti.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (30. Juni 2007)

Ex freundinnen sind gute feindbilder
ok gute idee aber jeder in seinem tempo evtl...zumindest bis man dann nicht mehr kann...
Ich brings bier mit ,wer den grill und die würstchen?


----------



## Marc B (30. Juni 2007)

würde auch "mit-hoch-schleifen". aber ex-freundin als feindbild? näää, das passt aber so bei jedem nicht - wäre ja schlimm


----------



## Der Yeti (30. Juni 2007)

jo ich würde auch mit hochschleifen
nur wie erkennen wir uns denn???
ex-freundin als feindbild mag ich auch net, zumal ich keine exfreundin habe
mir fällt aber bestimmt was schönes aus der schule ein


----------



## Peter88 (1. Juli 2007)

> edit: also, dass die zeiten so wenig differenz aufweisen wundert mich extremst.
> ich weiß von cc-rennen her, dass die senioren(fun), bis die lizenzler(Herren) kamen, die schnellsten waren.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jetzt ein Junior schneller als ein "Herr" gewesen sein soll....
> Bitte aber um Korrektur.
> edit2: macht einen schnitt von rund 26 km/h



Die starken Herren / Senioren fahren ja auch die Langdistanz, starke junioren die mittel oder im dem fahl die Kurzdistanz. Normalerweise

Ein 26 km/h schnitt ist nichts außergewöhnliches für den Gesamtsieger der kurzen strecke. Die down/uphills sind meist gleichmäßiger und länger als im XC -->  Höheres Tempo

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter

P.s. Bin auch am start.
@Yeti keine angst ich bring noch ein ober zwei Junioren mit. Damit dir nicht zu langweilig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (1. Juli 2007)

zu gütig von dir peter


----------



## Wave (1. Juli 2007)

als einen junior hab ich auch im schlepptau! wünsch euch viel spass mit dem


----------



## Der Yeti (1. Juli 2007)

-.- danke jungs...werde ich mir fürs nächste mal merken, ICH werde keine rennen mehr ankündigen, fehlt mir auch noch, dass ich wegen sowas nicht aufs podium komme

@wave: wie gut ist denn der?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (1. Juli 2007)

Yeti egal was du rauchst rauch weniger.....ein marathon hat nix mit cc zu tun und nordenau ist nochmal eine Kategorie für sich...


----------



## Der Yeti (1. Juli 2007)

ich rauche nix...kennst du das wort ironie und seine bedeutung??
hast du den smiley gesehen??verstehst du spaß???

vielleicht hast du aber auch nur schlechte laune, naja ich nehms dir mal nicht übel...


----------



## Unrest (1. Juli 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> jo ich würde auch mit hochschleifen
> nur wie erkennen wir uns denn???



Hm... Mich wohl recht einfach:
Groß (195), lange Haare (Pferdeschwanz), gänzlich schwarzes Rad (Selbstbau, NoName) und ZeeAylienz-Trikot - was am meisten von allem auffallen dürfte. Den 4X[...]PB erkenn ich schon.
Ist dein allererster Mara?
Schreib mich mal im ICQ/MSN/Jabber/whatever an.


----------



## Der Yeti (2. Juli 2007)

ja das mit dem finden wird dann schon passen, wir können ja sagen, wir treffen uns am start um 1 uhr oder so was...
ZU WETTER:
ja leute, ich frage mich gerade ob ich da überhaupt fahren kann.
möchte mich anmelden, aber da sehe dass die überhaupt nur jahrgänge bis 88 und drunter haben, also nix mit 89 und 90

wave meinte ich müsste dann bei den herren mitfahren, also würde mit den herren gewertet.
ist mir recht, nur möchte ich halt nicht, dass ich dann geld überwiesen habe und ich nicht starten kann oder sowas in der preislage

edit:  falscher fred, naja egal, vielleicht kann mir jemand meine frage trotzdem beantworten, bin jetzt zu faul das umzuschreiben


----------



## 4XRacerPB (2. Juli 2007)

klar hab ja auch meine kuh mit.....und ja ich hatte gestern schlechte laune...


----------



## Der Yeti (2. Juli 2007)

dann wirds ja wohl kein problem euch zu sichten
freu mich schon
kann mir einer mit meiner frage weiterhelfen???
hier mal der link: www.ruhrbike-festival.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (2. Juli 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> wave meinte ich müsste dann bei den herren mitfahren, also würde mit den herren gewertet.
> ist mir recht, nur möchte ich halt nicht, dass ich dann geld überwiesen habe und ich nicht starten kann oder sowas in der preislage



so hab ich das nicht gesagt:

a) frag ob du AK (außer Konkurenz) fahren kannst
b) meld dich einfach bei herren an und hoff das es keiner merkt


----------



## Der Yeti (2. Juli 2007)

hmm;\ 
edit: habe denen jetzt eine mail geschrieben, mal schauen was bei rumkommt;\


----------



## heinerk. (4. Juli 2007)

hallo! hat zufällig jemand aus der ecke lippe einen platz für mich im auto frei?^^
ich wäre für jede nachricht dankbar!


----------



## Der Yeti (5. Juli 2007)

aaalso ich habe antwort bezÃ¼glich meiner anfrage erhalten, ob ich nun in wetter starten darf oder nicht

Zutat aus Antwort:"Hallo Alexander,

wir haben aufgrund der neuen BDR-Bestimmungen fÃÂ¼r Lizenzfahrer auch im 
Hobby-Bereich auf die Rennklassen U19 verzichtet.
Bei unserem Marathon startet grundsÃÂ¤tzlich jeder Teilnehmer auf eigene 
Verantwortung..

VG aus Bochum, Hajo LeitheuÃÅ¸er, RBF-Orga-Team"

Daraus schlieÃe ich, ich kann starten, aber dies auf meine Verantwortung und OHNE AK-Wertung


----------



## Wave (5. Juli 2007)

auf eigene gefahr ist doch immer, oder?

meld dich bei den herren an und gut ist...lieber die als gar keine wertung!


----------



## Der Yeti (5. Juli 2007)

ok werde ich machen, wir sehen uns in wetter, dann in nordenau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. Juli 2007)

suche noch mitfahrgelgenheit ab paderborn oder winterberg


----------



## heinerk. (5. Juli 2007)

und ich ab lippe!!


----------



## Der Yeti (6. Juli 2007)

ok leute, ich bin leider nicht in wetter dabei, soeben erreichte mich eine mail des veranstalters:

"Hallo Alexander,
ich muß Dich noch einmal hoch offiziell darauf hinweisen, daß ein Start der Jg. 1989 und jünger nicht zugelassen ist.
Eine Kontrolle der gemeldeten Geburtsdaten ist nicht vorgeschrieben.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Sylvia Schaten, mbc Bochum"

Viel Spaß euch in Wetter, ich bin dann vielleicht nächstes jahr dabei

In Nordenau sehen wir uns wie gehabt
Werde dann in Wetter nur Sonntag zum gucken von der Partie sein.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Unrest (13. Juli 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> "Eine Kontrolle der gemeldeten Geburtsdaten ist nicht vorgeschrieben.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Sylvia Schaten, mbc Bochum"



Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber das war ein unmissverständliches: "Meld dich mit falschem Geburtsdatum an, wenn du teilnehmen willst, wir wollen und werden es nicht prüfen, auch wenn wir wissen, dass du "lügst"."


----------



## Marc B (23. Juli 2007)

welche distanz habt ihr vor unter die stollen zu nehmen?

mir kam der gedanke die kurze zu fahren und dann vielleicht halt nicht gemütlich cruisen wäre angebracht - wenn es so wie in saalhausen ist werden die anstiege ja ungewohnt lang sein


----------



## hefra (23. Juli 2007)

ich denke ich werd dieses Jahr langfahren. Kurz ist zu schnell vorbei


----------



## Unrest (24. Juli 2007)

Auch wenn ich mich wieder ärgern werde, dass so viele langsam fahren - die, die die längeren Strecken fahren -, werde ich wieder die Kurzstrecke fahren.
Gut, irgendwo pusht es auch einige Leute gleich am Start stehen zu lassen, aber ab nem gewissen Punkt frustet es irgendwie auch.


----------



## hefra (24. Juli 2007)

Bei der kleinen Runde frustets vorallem, wenn man die Leute die einen dirket am Start stehen gelassen haben später von der langen Runde zurück kommen sieht... genau das hab ich jetzt auch vor, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich es wahrscheinlich nicht durchgezogen kriege


----------



## Der Yeti (24. Juli 2007)

ok leude, noch 4 tage bis samstag, bis in nordenau wieder die post abgeht, das wetter speilt ja wohl leider nicht mit!

sehr schade...aber mal was andres: wollen wir keinen sammelpunkt für alle mitglieder besprechen, die am samstag dabei sind??

fände ich ne coole sache, müsste allerdings von euch kommen, da ich in nordenau das erste mal fahre


----------



## Becci (24. Juli 2007)

so, auch ich werd mich wieder auf die strecke begeben, vllt find ich ja meine im letzten jahr ca 5km vor dem ziel verlohrene flasche wieder  
diesmal eh mit camelbag, damit ich net wieder trocken fahre...

@yeti, das wetter ist eigentlich annehmbar, stell dir vor 30grad und schwül+sonneneinstrahlung über die ganze strecke..nee, das is richtig hart, glaube mir, lieber ein wenig wasser 

bis samstag dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (24. Juli 2007)

Lieber staubtrocken, wie in Sundern, als die Schlammschlacht, die es wohl werden wird. Ist nur die Frage, ob ich mir nen Schlammfänger fürs Unterrohr extra dafür anschaffe, oder ob ich ein bisschen Schlamm abkann.. Was meint ihr?

Sammelplatz klingt gut. Ich reise nicht alleine an, sondern werde von Vereinskollegen mitgenommen, was es etwas einfacher machen sollte zumindest mich zu entdecken. Den 4XRacer erkenn ich auch - Stoffkuh nicht vergessen!!! - und wenn dann jemand weibliches sich dazugesellt, wird es wohl die Becci sein. Wird sich schon irgendwie finden, denke ich.


----------



## Becci (24. Juli 2007)

Unrest schrieb:


> Lieber staubtrocken, wie in Sundern, als die Schlammschlacht, die es wohl werden wird. Ist nur die Frage, ob ich mir nen Schlammfänger fürs Unterrohr extra dafür anschaffe, oder ob ich ein bisschen Schlamm abkann.. Was meint ihr?


du bist mountainbiker? und sundern war sowas von langweilig durch die trockenheit..letztes jahr bei gefühlten minusgraden und schneefall das war interessant   
aber scherz beiseite, ich denke kaum, dass der boden durch den jetzigen regen so sehr aufgeweicht wird, dass es ne reine schlammschlacht wird ansonsten vorne brauchst nur n blech wenn du ne brille brauchst ansonsten genügt für hinten eins(ich bin seit diesem winter bekennende schutzblechfahrerin für hinten  )

treffen?mhm, also 4xpb kenn ich auch, wollt mich eh mit ihm treffen..aber "wir " (die truppe die hier in der ecke immer touren fährt)werden auch wieder mit ner größeren truppe eintreffen..weibliche verstärkung is natürlich auch dabei


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2007)

puuh, also ich oute mich auch mal als "lieber-bei-schönem-wetter-fahrer", aber naja, das kann man sich nicht aussuchen und spassig wird es ja dann so oder so in saalhausen gab' übrigens auch eine total miese vorhersage und letztlich war es abgesehen von ein bissl fissl am anfang eigentlich die ganze zeit gut.

werd' auch nicht alleine anreisen, sondern mit meinem vater zusammen. hm, also ich würde gar keinen erkennen, ehrlich gesagt. soll jetzt jeder ein foto posten oder machen wir einen treffpunkt klar?


----------



## Unrest (24. Juli 2007)

Da ich voyeuristisch veranlagt bin: Fotos! 






Startnummer in Nordenau: 186


----------



## Becci (24. Juli 2007)

siehst ja richtig fertig aus  

aktuellste fotos s. galerie


----------



## heinerk. (24. Juli 2007)

hi leute! ich werde lang fahren, obwohl das ja nur relativ is...
hat immer noch niemand aus Lippe oder Schaumburg lust mich mitzunehmen?!


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2007)

hab' bei sportograph auch was vom saalhausen-event mit mir drauf gefunden  (krümmel-pixel-quali inklusive)




ansonsten in meine gallerie schauen

aber irgendwie glaube ich trotzdem, dass man sich so ohne treffpunkt leicht verpasst. hab' übrigens noch keine startnummer, wir machen das immer per nachmeldung vor ort


----------



## Becci (24. Juli 2007)

@ speedfire, wenn du wieder mit deinem fr fährst, fällst du unter garantie auf, nur ich steh nicht wie in saalhausen wieder an nem berg und feure an ..nee


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2007)

@becci: das schwere teil werde ich zuhause lassen, hab' ja noch ein Tourenbike 

@all: sucht ihr euch eigentlich eine möglichst gute startpsoition aus oder reiht ihr euch da ein, wie es gerade kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (24. Juli 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> @all: sucht ihr euch eigentlich eine möglichst gute startpsoition aus oder reiht ihr euch da ein, wie es gerade kommt?



kommt grundsäzlich darauf an, welche runde du fährst und wie du dir deine kraft einteilst..allerdings durch den berg den du am anfang hochfährst trennen sich schon viele geister...nur ist vorne bei start ein arges gedrängel...vorderes drittel bin ich letztes jahr gestartet und werds dieses auch wieder tun...musst eben nur lücken erkennen und nutzen


----------



## general-easy (24. Juli 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> http://img-a3.ak.imagevz.net/pics/de/forum/10/33/7420449-10004266.jpg[/IMG]
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> den stunt musste mir mal zeigen!


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2007)

ja unglaublich ne, ganz großes kino *haha* pass auf, auf dem bild sieht man ja nicht den darauffolgenden BackfrontToQuerbeetFlip. uuuuuuh


----------



## daniel77 (24. Juli 2007)

Was für Reifen fahrt Ihr wenn es regnet bzw. nass wird? Die Strecke hat ja nur 5% Asphalt ,gibt es viele Trails oder Wege die verschlammen oder doch meist Forstautobahn?
Ach ja mich erkennt man am IDRT-Trikot


----------



## 4XRacerPB (24. Juli 2007)

semi slick.....racing ralph hinten vorne mal schauen evtl Z-max oder was noch so rumliegt bei mir....


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2007)

ich fahre immer die gleichen reifen, an meinem tourer muss ich jedoch vorne einen besseren draufziehen, irgendwie rutscht der aktuelle (irgendein alter tioga) so leicht weg, das ist nicht mehr feierlich. 

achso, ja. das mit dem mitglieder-treff haben wir jetzt noch nicht ganz geklärt sollen wir sowas machen, oder lieber jeder für sich und mal schauen ob man sich zufällig sieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (24. Juli 2007)

könnt mich jemand in winterberg am bahnhof abholen?treff eine stunde vor start am ziel/start?und ja meine kuh kommt mit


----------



## Der Yeti (24. Juli 2007)

hmm, also ich habe hoffnung, dass es doch keine schlammschlacht gibt, das weter soll gar net so mieß werden, noch nicht mal regen 

@becci: ja, ich fühle mich bei 30 ° aufwärts wesentlich wohler als bei kälte und nässe

startaufstellung gehts einfach da hin wo platz ist, am berg lost ein großteil die sich am start vor einen gedrängt haben, eh ab!

Zufällig sehen wäre blöd, bin dafür wir posten unsre nummer, oder wir amchen nen treffpunkt aus...

meine nummer ist die 177-da ich niemanden erkennen werden, erkennt ihr bitte mich, sprecht mich an, ich beiße nicht


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2007)

wäre für einen treffpunkt, denke bei den vielen startern läuft man ja kaum herum und schaut jedem auf die startnummer ausserdem habe ich als nachmelder ja noch gar keine  

vorschlag: 14:30 uhr an der startnummer ausgabe oder sowas in der art, was meint ihr ?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. Juli 2007)

ich werde nicht dabei sein !!
War letzten Samstag in Wetter am Start und ausserdem fahre ich am Samstag nach Bocholt zu Rose.

Aber den Langenberg-Marathon habe ich mal schwer ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## Der Yeti (25. Juli 2007)

14.30 anner ausgabe hört sich gut an, obwohl nciht ein bissl spät??

wie wärs mit 14 uhr??

ich reise vermutlich schon um halb 2 an, wie siehts mit den anderen aus???


----------



## 4XRacerPB (25. Juli 2007)

mir egal ich die kuh auf dem helm und wer mich damit nicht erkennt...


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Juli 2007)

laut wettervorhersage soll morgen regen geben, besonders morgen früh solls dort in der region starkregen geben..mittags dann leichte schauer...

die nobbies lasse ich definitiv drauf...

weiß einer von euch, wie die strecke momentan ist, bzw wie die bedingungen sind???


----------



## Marc B (27. Juli 2007)

bei mir liegt die problematik des wetters leider darin, dass mein vater bei totalem mistwetter nicht hinfahren will und ich so auch nicht am start wäre naja, es kam aber schon häufiger vor, dass es dann doch besser war zB dieses jahr in saalhausen.


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Juli 2007)

ja, das haben mir meine ellis auch schon gesagt, zumal ich keine regensachen habe und das 300 km sind zu fahren(2 strecken)

glücklicher weise macht mei mudda die dinger dann wieda sauba!


Young Stylezz Rulezz


----------



## Unrest (27. Juli 2007)

Ich werd auch so gegen 13:30Uhr da eintrudeln.

Eingepackt werden kurze Hose, Kurzarmtrikot, 2 verschiedene Sorten Armlinge - dünne und dicke - und ne Regenjacke fürn Notfall - Platzregen.
Dreckfang hinten war/ist ne gute Idee von Becci, auch eingepackt.
Reifen: NN

@Yeti: Mei, was hab ich ein glück, dass mich drei Leute aus meinem Verein mitnehmen und meine Alten kein Mitspracherecht haben.. Handynummern austauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (27. Juli 2007)

nönö danke fürs angebot, wir fahren schon morgen hin...

eingepackt wird kurze hose, kurtes trikot, sweatshirt,

schlauch, und patrone, und halt schuhe etc

bis morgen


----------



## Marc B (27. Juli 2007)

hoffentlich macht mein vater wegen dem wetter keinen rückzieher, das wäre echt schade, dann würde ich nicht dort hinkommen können  aber ein bisschen dreck und wasser sind ja wirklich nicht's schlimmes.


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Juli 2007)

ganz genau, habe gehört morgen früh starkregen, morgen dann am nachmittag trocken-->> ergo matsche auf der strecke ohne wasser vom himmel


----------



## r19andre (27. Juli 2007)

Hi,
habe mich auch noch wacker am Montag angemeldet. Das Wetter verspricht ja nix gutes, aber wurde auch mal wieder Zeit für ein Matchrennen, grrr.....

Also wenn ihr irgendwo einen fluchenden Fahrer auf einem weißen Bock seht, war bin ich das  

Ach ja, hoffe das ich bis um halb 3 da bin, muss bis 1 arbeiten.

Andre


----------



## Wave (27. Juli 2007)

also wieder racing-ralph wetter?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (27. Juli 2007)

lau wetterbericht eher nicht..
und grundsätzlich wird kurz gefahren egal welches wetter!


----------



## Der Yeti (28. Juli 2007)

wat is dat denn fürn schwuchteliges wetter??

geht ja mal gar net..kurze sachen auf jeden, aber ich denke oben lang vielleicht...

racing ralph??von gestern noch net genug ?

ich würde bei dem zu erwartenden modder nns nehmen


----------



## Unrest (28. Juli 2007)

So, wie es jetzt hier aussieht: Kurze Sachen und (dünne) Armlinge.
Wenn sich das Wetter noch bessert - und das soll es ja -, dann wird man auch in komplett kurzer Montur fahren können.

Zum Wetter:
http://www.hohe-lied.de/?q=Webcam&saison=Sommer#
http://www.ferienhotel-stockhausen.de/webcam_1.htm


----------



## Der Yeti (28. Juli 2007)

super thx
aber viel erkennen kann man ja net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (28. Juli 2007)

schön hier draußen...ich glaub ich geh wieder ins bett und bleib da bis heut abend!


----------



## r19andre (28. Juli 2007)

Hey,
es hört gerade mal auf zu regnen. Ich hoffe das bleibt so. ha ha ha 

nur glauben tu ich es nicht. Ich fahre nen fast abgefahrenen RR
Muss er durch, viel Drehzahl dann rutscht er auch nicht so 

Andre


----------



## Marc B (28. Juli 2007)

Mir hat es gut gefallen heute. das wetter war überraschend gut, würde ich mal sagen. zum treffpunkt hab' ich es leider nicht geschafft, wie hat es euch denn so gefallen?
also doof fand' ich eigentlich nur, dass am ersten anstieg auf einmal alle abgestiegen sind wegen einer ganz kleinen rampe, die man so locker hochpedalieren kann... und am anfang mein magen/speiseröhrenproblem hat genervt, nachher war's gottseidank weg...


----------



## Saint13 (28. Juli 2007)

Moin,
mir hat es auch super gefallen, hatte nur leider 2 Platten und bin deshalb nach der 1. Runde raus. Ach ja, Gruß an den Mann mit der Kuh aufen Helm, war der in ganz weiß 
mfg


----------



## Marc B (28. Juli 2007)

ab wann meint ihr denn kann man die ergebnisse online anschauen, wegen der zeitmessung ?


----------



## Wave (28. Juli 2007)

Soo á *******... zu Dritt in Führung gelegen als das allseits bekannte PFFFFF zu vernehmen war! Naja, geflickt, geflucht, das rad ins gebüsch geschmissen und noch irgendwo unter den ersten 10 ins Ziel geradelt. 

Was ich allerdings ziemlich blöd fand, war dass ich mich ziemlich auf das Höhenprofil des Veranstalters verlassen hab. Das ging gleich mehrfach schief: nichts mehr zu trinken, den zweiten langen (gaaaanz langen) berg zu schnell gefahren und somit keine reserven mehr am letzten berg (dachte schon dass ich falsch bin) gehabt! Wieso lässt man das Höhenprofil nicht lieber ganz weg als ein total falsches zu veröffentlichen? Das war aber auch schon mein einziger Kritikpunkt! Ansonsten...

...endlich mal wieder eine Sauerland-typische-MTB-Veranstaltung. Schlamm von Anfang bis Ende! War geil 

und aufm Heimweg noch geblitzt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (28. Juli 2007)

Nabend,

also die Strecke war ganz gut, aber die schwierigen Stücke kamen auch erst in der langen Runde. Die Anstiege haben wir doch ganz gut die Schuhe ausgezogen. 
Mein Zeitchema war perfekt getimt, aber nicht gut für das Rennen. Auf dem weg nach Schmallenberg hinter der A46 ging nichts mehr, dank eines Unfalls. Wo jetzt lang als alternative . Da aber noch jemand spät dran war, der hatte ein Navi!!!, haben wir noch ein Weg über Meschede gefunden. Danke dem Golf Fahrer aus Duisburg fürs hinterher fahren dürfen  
Um 14.45Uhr das Auto abgestellt. Rad runter, Nr. holen und in das Startfeld ganz nach hinten  

Aber war dennoch ganz zufrieden, ausser das ich im Ziel heftige Krämpfe bekommen habe. Hatte auch zu wenig zu trínken.
Bitte demnächst Behälter zum abfüllen parat stellen, dann brauch ich nicht die Becher in meine Pulle umfüllen.

Ansonsten war top  
ich komme wieder

Andre


----------



## Unrest (28. Juli 2007)

Hachja war ich froh doch ne 180er Scheibe gekauft zu haben.. *g*
Strecke war ganz in Ordnung, Anstiege leicht tödlich, da ich, ab der Verpflegungsstelle immer schön kurz vorm krampfen war. Kein Magnesium dabei. Zu allem Überfluss auch noch Rückenschmerzen, aber hey! Ich lebe noch und bin sturzfrei ins Ziel.

@4X: Wenigstens hinterher hat man sich noch gesehen. Hatte dich auch an der Startnummernausgabe gesehen, aber mehr von der Seite/hinten und wollte net hinterherschreien..

@Yeti: Bist du ein ganz langer, dünner, der mit Mutter und Vater angereist ist? Wenn ja, standst du hinterher nahezu direkt neben mir, als ich mir nen Kaffee gegönnt habe..


----------



## heinerk. (28. Juli 2007)

und ich hab unterwegs nur einmal einen schluck trinken können, weil ich meine flasche nicht aus dem halter bekommen habe^^ noch peinlicher gehts nicht mehr... 
hat trotzdem spass gemacht, auch wenns etwas schmuddelig war!


----------



## Marc B (28. Juli 2007)

@wave: ich meine der streckensprecher hätte kurz vorm start extra erwähnt, dass es wegen kyrill zu einer veränderten streckenführung gekommen ist, die kleine runde hatte ja auch 35km. 
beim nächsten mal starte ich auch weiter vorne, obwohl die ganze überholerei bestimmt nicht schlecht für's ego ist *grins*


----------



## Wave (28. Juli 2007)

ja, hat der streckensprecher erwähnt!
habe allerdings nicht mit einer so drastischen umlegung der strecke gerechnet...

@yeti: dein rad hab ich hinterher glaub ich am siegerpodest stehen sehen?!


----------



## Der Yeti (28. Juli 2007)

ja richtig marc: tut mir leid , dass du auf der strecke nix von mir gesehen hast, stand am start ganz hinten und bis ich die ganzen leute da überholt hatte, war ne ewigkeit vergangen!

die ersten standen schon auf dem rasenplatz nach dem startschuss, einer ist wohl in seine pedalen net rein oder so und ich und die komplette meute konnte absteigen während ihr vorne schon weg wart-.-

naja habe mich dann anch vorne gekämpft und bin dann nach 1.45 ins ziel, bin ich rel. zufrieden mit, dafür dass ich bis jetzt fast nur grundlage trainiert habe...

bin in meiner ak 6ter geworden, overall 60ter oder so was...

schlimm dass du einen platten hattest marc, ich hätts dir gegönnt

@4x: ja der war ich
@marc, ja mein rad stand am siegerpodest, dich habe ich aber vergeblich gesucht, nur bsit du mir vorm start da am gepflasterten berg entgegengekommen, nicht da wo die strecke herging sondern dieser andere, da wo auch die parkplätze waren, hast mcih aber net erkannt.

ich dich auch zu spät.

fazit für mich: ziemlich schlammige angelegenheit, die berge haben mich nicht zermürbt, es wäre mehr drin gewesen, wenn ich nicht 3 mal häte absteigen müssen, weil so ein paar leute, keine matschreifen draufhatten, und kleinsde rampen nicht hochkamen-->> ergo nächstes mal stehe ich weiter vorne!

gruß an den mann mit kuh, wir hatten uns nur kurz gesehen, mussde dann weiter


----------



## Marc B (28. Juli 2007)

@yeti: wo hast du dein ergebnis her, kann man das irgendwo online anschauen?
mir ging es ähnlich, hatte zuerst nicht im ziel auf die uhr geschaut, müsste aber so nach 1:52 stunde gewesen sein, denke ich. 

@all: wer fährt beim XC Teamrennen im (ober-)bergischen land (lindlar) am 18.8. mit? das wird bestimmt ein klasse event.


----------



## Unrest (28. Juli 2007)

Ergebnisse hingen rechts neben dem Bierwagen in der "Hütte" aus.


An alle: Wie wird, im Vergleich zu heute, Grafschaft nächsten Monat werden?


----------



## Marc B (28. Juli 2007)

> An alle: Wie wird, im Vergleich zu heute, Grafschaft nächsten Monat werden?



ich plädiere mal für trockener, auch was den untergrund betrifft


----------



## 4XRacerPB (28. Juli 2007)

15ter AK *heul*
[aufreg]
und die ganzen Poser die nicht fahren können sollten sich gefälligst mal ein rennrad kaufen!
wenn man noch nicht mal fähig ist einen leicht verschlammten anstieg hochzufahren und dadurch den rest des feldes blockiert hat man da nix zu suchen!
[/aufreg]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (28. Juli 2007)

Rennrad kaufen? nee, besser das bike schnappen und fahren


----------



## 4XRacerPB (28. Juli 2007)

ja wenn man fahren könnte aber was man heute teilweise gesehen hat :kotz:


----------



## Peter88 (28. Juli 2007)

> und die ganzen Poser die nicht fahren können sollten sich gefälligst mal ein rennrad kaufen!
> wenn man noch nicht mal fähig ist einen leicht verschlammten anstieg hochzufahren und dadurch den rest des feldes blockiert hat man da nix zu suchen!


Na Hauptsache du hast es drauf....
....ist doch kein wunder das dar geschoben werden muss, nur einer muss sich verschalten oder denn falschen reifen gewählt haben... .

Ich fand die Veranstaltung sehr schön wenn ich mir auch mehr Streckenposten auf der 2 runde gewünscht habe. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## 4XRacerPB (29. Juli 2007)

also wenn man nicht durch schlamm fahren kann sollte man Rennrad fahren!und ich mein damit nicht die stellen die extrem waren sondern nur ein wenig verschlammt waren...


----------



## Trailspezi (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Ich war auch dabei! Bin die " lange " Runde gefahren. Bin am Start ziemlich gut weggekommen aber habe das Rennen zu schnell angegangen. Nach einer 
3/4 Stunde hat sich dann meine Leber auch entschlossen das Glykogen freizugeben und von da an lief es besser. Habe noch einige überholt und bin dann als gesamt 5. oder 6. ins Ziel gefahren. In der Lizenz Klasse bin ich als 2gewertet worden. Wenigstens ist diesmal etwas dabei rum gekommen und nicht nur wieder aufgrund der äußeren Umstände das Material in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden

@marc: Wenn dein Nachname mit M beginnt bist du 4.oder 5. geworden

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Der Yeti (29. Juli 2007)

marc ist 5ter geworden: marc ich bin stolz auf dich, und das mein ich erst...trotz reifenpanne noch 5ter zu werden wie lange hast du für das wechseln gebraucht???

die ergebnisse gibts noch net im inet, die hingen wie schon erwähnt gestern aus...

hat jemand nen plan wo man die fotos ansehen kann, die bei km 6 oder wo das war gemacht wurden?
 daswar son fotograph am streckenrand!


----------



## Unrest (29. Juli 2007)

Ich nehme mal an, dass das einer vom Skiclub war.. Die üblichen Verdächtigen, wie Sportograf, haben (noch) nichts.

@Yeti: Die Erste der Seniorinnen I (oder Damen, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau) hat sich einige Kilometer vorm Ziel das Schaltauge abgerissen und das Schaltwerk in die Speichen gewickelt. so meinte zumindest einer aus meinem Verein, der an ihr vorbeigefahren ist..


----------



## Trailspezi (29. Juli 2007)

@yeti: Die Fotos sollen morgen im Internet stehen. Habe den Fotograph von km 6 nach der Siegererhrung gefragt. Ich nehme auch an das dies einer aus dem Skiclub war.

Gruß 

Christoph


----------



## hellrazor (29. Juli 2007)

@ all

Fotos gibt es ab Montag auf der Seite von fotosvomevent.de

Gruß, Mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (29. Juli 2007)

Unrest schrieb:


> An alle: Wie wird, im Vergleich zu heute, Grafschaft nächsten Monat werden?



einfacher....nicht so steil, mehr autobahn und hoffentlich auch trockener 

danke für den ergebnissdienst...


----------



## hefra (29. Juli 2007)

Bei mir liefs nicht so gut, keine Ahnung wodran es lag, nach ca 15km hatte ich auf einmal Magenkrämpfe, da hab ich dann beschlossen nicht lang zu fahren. An dem langen Anstieg hatte ich noch einen Kettenklemmer und viele sind an mir vorbei gefahren. Naja immerhin ist das Bike heile geblieben, ich war nach 1:35 im Ziel.

Grafschaft wird besser, da esse ich dann morgens Nudeln oder so, das es meinem Magen besser geht


----------



## Becci (29. Juli 2007)

auch wenn ich matsch liebe....ich hatte die falschen reifen drauf und musst bergab bei matsche alle ziehen lassen   und das obwohl ich hier meine stärke habe..aber egal, heil angekommen und *surprise* doch den 2.platz geholt, die zeit lass ich aber außen vor, weil die war bescheiden  ich sollte mich echt an cc halten irgendwann tats einfach überall weh...

weiß jmd werd das mit der gebrochenen schwinge war?hoffe der herr is gut heimgekommen..


----------



## Der Yeti (29. Juli 2007)

a propos magenkrämpfe: die hatte ich auch, und zwar übelste sorte!

ich vermute, da ich nix gegessen hatte, was ich nicht sonst auch esse, dass irnwas in dem schokoriegel aus der presenttüte drin war!

ich weiß klingt vermessend, aber wenn noch mehrere leute hier magenprobleme gehabt haben, wäre das ne möglichkeit...

magenkrämpfe hielten dann so bis spät abends an, vielleicht war ja auch irnwas verdorben...


----------



## hefra (29. Juli 2007)

ne, den Riegel hab ich erst nach dem Rennen gegessen... der tat gut. Ich denke mal das ich einfach zu wenig gegessen habe. Oder es lag an dem Kuchen, aber fester Kuchen ist normal ideal vorm Sport


----------



## Toblerone (29. Juli 2007)

ich hatte eigentlich keine Probleme, ernähre mich aber auch nur mit Gels während des Marathons. Hab zwar immer auch einen Riegel mit,(den ich übrigends während der letzten 2 -3 Kilometers an jemanden mit Krämpfen abgegeben hatte), aber nur die die ich auch vertrage!

Fand den Marathon schon recht (für mich persönlich) anspruchsvoll. War froh dass ich mit dem Fully und Scheibenbremsen gefahren bin! Mit meinem Hardtail und V-Brakes wärs nicht dolle gewesen. Nur die Verpflegung hätte etwas besser sein können.
Und die Streckenposten, na ja, sagen wir mal gelangweilt! Bin nach dem Downhill (der mit der 30 cm tiefen Treckerspur) etwas zu spät zum stehen gekommen und bis in die Brennessel gefahren! Da schaut der Typ nur aus dem Beifahrerfenster und Grinst mich an!
Is zwar nichts passiert, aber ich wär wenigstens mal ausgestiegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (29. Juli 2007)

ist einer von euch mit v-brakes gefahren?

ich denke , das wäre net son problem gewesen, verschleiß ist allerdings nen andres thema!

meine scheiben waren auch zugekleistert mit matsch, also das argument zieht net

marc, warst du mit scheibe unterwegs?


----------



## Marc B (30. Juli 2007)

war mit vbrakes unterwegs, das ging eigentlich klar, wobei ich natürlich pro discs bin, am tourer muss ich zumindest vorne auch mal eine montieren


----------



## REMaster (30. Juli 2007)

@all,

der Marathon in Nordenau war mal wieder eine Härteprüfung, insbesondere die 2.runde! Matsche und Hügel ohne ende...wer hat eigendlich diese langweiligen Waldautobahnen erfunden...nächsten Mara fahre ich mit Mp3!!!
Oder ich verbringe meinen nächsten Geburtstat auf der Couch...allerdings würde ich dann das coole feeling der Zieleinfahrt verpassen...
Danke nochmal an alle, die mir gratuliert und auf mich gewartet haben!!!
thxs 

PS 
nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen!!!


----------



## hefra (30. Juli 2007)

Ergebnisse sind online...


----------



## Wave (30. Juli 2007)

Habe erstmal den Übeltäter für meinen Platten ausfindig machen können:

Ein ca 1cm großes, spitzes Schieferstück!   
Steckte immernoch im Reifen. Ein Wunder dass der eilig eingezogene Ersatzschlauch gehalten hat...


----------



## Marc B (30. Juli 2007)

hefra schrieb:


> Ergebnisse sind online...



kann mir irgendwer den genauen link zu den ergebnissen geben?


----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2007)

35km: http://skiclub-nordenau.de/PDF/Ergeb35.pdf
56km: http://skiclub-nordenau.de/PDF/Ergeb56.pdf


----------



## Marc B (30. Juli 2007)

Thx:d


----------



## Der Yeti (30. Juli 2007)

gleich kommen de bilder


----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2007)

Sind online.
Allerdings nur 2 zu Anfang und 2 zu Ende. Naja, recht lustig zu sehen, wie ich von "Honigkuchenpferd" zu "Delinquent" geworden bin.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinerk. (30. Juli 2007)

gibts nur die kaufbaren fotos oder hat der club auch selbst welche gemacht?!
wo hast du die denn her?!


----------



## redbyte (31. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> also wenn man nicht durch schlamm fahren kann sollte man Rennrad fahren!und ich mein damit nicht die stellen die extrem waren sondern nur ein wenig verschlammt waren...



also wenn man 2h für die Kinderrunde braucht, dann sollte man


die Klappe nicht so weit aufreißen
beim nächsten mal laufen, könnte schneller sein



btw:

Grafschaft - todlangweilig, aber sauschnell


----------



## 4XRacerPB (31. Juli 2007)

ich mag dich auch....´
aber wenn man ca 10 min wegen krämpfe steht kann man da nix machen


----------



## Der Yeti (31. Juli 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> also wenn man 2h für die Kinderrunde braucht, dann sollte man
> 
> 
> die Klappe nicht so weit aufreißen
> ...



wat bis du denn fürn prolet???

wat für ne kinnerrunde??

da gabs keine kinnerrunde, dat kind bis du selbst!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (31. Juli 2007)

Cannondaler halt Yeti.die können nicht anders....


----------



## heinerk. (31. Juli 2007)

außer gewinnen! vielen dank^^
sagt mir mal lieber, wo ich noch fotos finden kann!


----------



## Marc B (31. Juli 2007)

na, habt ihr auch alle schön bikes geputzt  mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass die wege durch die waldfahrzeuge (kyrill-aufräumarbeiten) besonders matschig waren. da leiden die verschleiss-teile am bike...

aus dem forum habe ich leider keinen erkannt, auch wenn ich das IBC trikot ein paar mal erblicken konnte. falls wir so ein forums-treffen mal machen wollen, würde sich ja grafschaft anbieten. dann könnten die meinungsdifferenzen hier jenseits der des inets geregelt werden und alle würden nur noch über so heckmeck lachen 

ride on


----------



## Der Yeti (31. Juli 2007)

a propos grafschaft: könnte mich da einer mitnehmen?

komme aus der nähe von recklinghausen!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (1. August 2007)

musst du wohl wie ich mit der bahn anreisen....
ausserdem bin in der gesamtwertung wieder ein platz vorgerutscht also 7....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (1. August 2007)

heinerk. schrieb:


> außer gewinnen! vielen dank^^
> sagt mir mal lieber, wo ich noch fotos finden kann!



buahaha....

www.fotosvomevent.com


----------



## heinerk. (1. August 2007)

man, wo gibbet fotos???!


----------



## Der Yeti (2. August 2007)

blöd oder blind?


----------



## heinerk. (2. August 2007)

wo gibt es noch welche außer die, die man kaufen muss?!


----------



## Wave (2. August 2007)

nicht soviel preisgeld gewonnen dass du die fotos kaufen kannst? 

scheinbar gibt es nur externen die man bezahlen muss...


----------



## Unrest (2. August 2007)

Und die Fotos sind gut, qualitativ gesehen. Dsa rechtfertigt den Preis.
(Ich sprech jetzt von den Digitalen, die es per Mail gibt. Haben ne Auflösung von 1597x2395, zumindest meine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinerk. (2. August 2007)

nee, geld hats nich gegeben... aber so wichtig wären mir die fotos auch nicht! hätt ja sein können, dass wer anders noch welche gemacht hat!


----------

